# Series 3 and DirecTV



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

I've got an HR10-250 and I love the TiVo style interface. I'm not that crazy about E*'s NBR and I've heard that the new D* DVRs without TiVo are very much like the E* NBR.

I've looked through the TiVo press release and a bunch of threads on this and other forums but I can't find a definitive answer. Will the Series 3 TiVo work with the sat companies or just cable co's?


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Just cable and ota.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

dturturro said:


> I've got an HR10-250 and I love the TiVo style interface. I'm not that crazy about E*'s NBR and I've heard that the new D* DVRs without TiVo are very much like the E* NBR.
> 
> I've looked through the TiVo press release and a bunch of threads on this and other forums but I can't find a definitive answer. Will the Series 3 TiVo work with the sat companies or just cable co's?


Not Satalite. Only cable and OTA. If you want reall need Satalite you need to use a Series 2 SA, an older SD DirecTiVo, or an HD DirecTiVo. There are good reasons why these are not good/long term strategies.

If you want an HD TiVo with a future then your future is with Cable.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

nhaigh said:


> If you want an HD TiVo with a future then your future is with Cable.


Huh ?

Give me a break.

I don't think the HDTV/DIRECTV/TiVo units are going to shut off or self destruct.
They still had them for sale in the BESTBUY ad today.

I didn't see the HDTV cablecard TiVo in the ad. They won't be for sale for a while.


----------



## TiVoPhish (Mar 12, 2003)

They may not shut off or self-destruct, but there will be an issue of compatibility. DirecTivo doesn't support mpeg4. I don't know DirecTV's timeline on rolling out mpeg4 programming, but Dish Network starts this February.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=280491


----------



## Glen Graham (Oct 12, 2000)

I resisted the urge to buy the discount DirecTV HD-TiVo, since only my dedicated theater currently would benefit (and I don't want to power up the projector every time to watch a show).

However, I held out hope... but given the new interface of the DTV "DVR", I would rather leave DTV (and my 3 DTiVos) than leave TiVo. I went from standalone to DTV because of TiVo.

If I can record 2 HD shows at once, with TiVo, that is where I'll be when we replace our Family Room RPTV in the next year or two. Probably when the TiVo3 comes down in price. Bye-bye, DirecTV...


----------

